# Viper 5901



## ajjz75 (May 1, 2011)

I bought a viper alarm 5901, at first to have many problems with the remote ignition. turned out to be that the module was damaged. 

I returned to Venezuela-Los Angeles USA and they change a new one. I have two controls appearance without any problem, works perfect. 

this day trying to disarm the alarm with the remote control the alarm does not respond, try the other control and not respond, I had to open the car locked and the alarm is activated. Unable to disable controls after both be working perfect. please some this may help me and say it happen soon?


----------



## car geek (May 8, 2011)

You may need to reprogram remotes, to disarm system without remotes you can open door, turn ignition on, then push programming switch once. This should disarm system


----------

